# R4 3rd Generation DS (SDHC support)



## redoxlp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello R4 fans. Just bringing up the news of the new R4 that is coming out.

http://digg.com/nintendo/R4DS_R4_Revolutio...croSDHC_support

Not sure how it'll be different from the Edge or other chips. I'm assuming they might take the spring loaded flush away and probably better hardware for the chip.


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of the R4DS, though I probably won't be buying one of these...who needs 4gb - 8gb of NDS ROMs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for posting, though


----------



## raulpica (Mar 2, 2008)

Never liked R4... Too cheap-looking and far too simple for me. I like loads and loads of features on a flashcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, what the heck of a source is this? It's not even an official news from the team.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah thanks fot the news but this is totally irrelevant to me. I mean what the R4 offers me at this moment is much much more than enough.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 2, 2008)

I see and utter lack of confirmation from the official R4 page.


----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 2, 2008)

well, there is a homebrew musicplayer now that plays with the lid closed. so SDHC support comes in handy

oh and for the record: i am perfectly satisfied with the old r4's features. i dont really need more


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 2, 2008)

No proof, and still not interested in the R4... No features= No sale. But that's just me


----------



## superrob (Mar 2, 2008)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> well, there is a homebrew musicplayer now that plays with the lid closed. so SDHC support comes in handy


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 2, 2008)

What's with them selling it through Amazon now?


----------



## ackers (Mar 2, 2008)

If it's true then I'm surprised. Where are all the R4 fans who wanted SDHC?

EDIT: is this the new R4... DS N5 Revolution ?


----------



## asuri (Mar 2, 2008)

Team R4 has finalized the newest version of the R4DS and has released it into the wild! The version 3 of the R4DS is set to be released on March 10, 2008

so the SDHC support is a new cart, or is a firmware? id hate to go buy another one..


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know why anyone would buy an R4 now, there are much better cards with better supports that are cheaper now.


----------



## johnchan (Mar 2, 2008)

We haven't seen any previous mention of this, let alone confirmation, from any resellers (except Amazon) or the R4 team themselves. It really looks fake - either false advertising or a clone of another product. If the R4 team were REALLY about to release an SDHC compatible device then all of the scene websites as well as web stores would already know about this...

Besides, with the other devices in the market these days why would anybody still be wanting an R4


----------



## Ryjuu (Mar 2, 2008)

johnchan said:
			
		

> We haven't seen any previous mention of this, let alone confirmation, from any resellers (except Amazon) or the R4 team themselves. It really looks fake - either false advertising or a clone of another product. If the R4 team were REALLY about to release an SDHC compatible device then all of the scene websites as well as web stores would already know about this...
> 
> Besides, with the other devices in the market these days why would anybody still be wanting an R4



Cause the R4 has a huge userbase, that's why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the R4 don't have much features, it still works where it was made for and plus the reliability gives this card a good reputation.
If this news is true it could be very good news for the R4 users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still didn't get a new flash cart yet, waiting for the Edge to get in stock but if the R4 is really bringing a new card I'll probably will wait for that.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 2, 2008)

There really is no point to this. The only change I see is that it has SDHC support and nothing new unless they add new things via firmware updates. So there really is no point. I might as well stick with my old and trusty R4.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> If it's true then I'm surprised. Where are all the R4 fans who wanted SDHC?
> 
> EDIT: is this the new R4... DS N5 Revolution ?


Either that or it's a really blatant rip off.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I had a 1GB card and it was fine, then got a free 2GB from Team Cyclops and it's massive. I only keep some games at a time, have an iPod for music/movies and other things. My card is only 1GB (even less) full at most times.


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 2, 2008)

lol N5. Doesn't sound anywhere near as good as R4 imo. I'm pretty sure that's the "R4 SDHC" that's been promised to come out.. I mean it even already has firmwares 1.15 and 1.16, so it's obviously the same as the R4. 

Anyhow, this should have been released around when they announced an "R4 SDHC" was going to come out, now with all these new cheap slot-1 SDHC cards such as DSTT and EDGE, this has a lot of competition.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 2, 2008)

I will have a good laugh when this comes out and SDHC is with it, then a week later a sudden influx of updates makes it better than Toy Top, CycloDS, SuperCard, and Acekard RPG in one. Probably never going to happen though.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh.



Great, I suppose. The N5 looks like a rip of the R4 website with the logo replaced with a bad one.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 2, 2008)

They certainly took their time with this. I'm also still waiting for Wii-DS connectivity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm gonna stick to my old R4 - more space would be nice, but not nice enough to buy another flashcart just to get it. Besides, I'd rather get a Cyclo DS since it has a couple of features R4 doesn't.

All of you saying there are lots of carts that are better than R4 - not really. There are a couple, but I don't see the use in slow motion, and there aren't much other features besides that, except for Wii-DS connectivity (which hopefully will come on R4, they're taking their time though)

Real time save isn't very useful either, all I ever use it for is cheating and that just ruins the game.
There are enough places to save in games that you won't need any real time save.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 2, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I will have a good laugh when this comes out and SDHC is with it, then a week later a sudden influx of updates makes it better than Toy Top, CycloDS, SuperCard, and Acekard RPG in one. *Never going to happen though*.


Fix'd.

Just stick to better flashcarts, like SuperCard DS One and CycloDS. At least those don't have to do an update every ten games


----------



## superrob (Mar 2, 2008)

Well they are just to late.
Every other flashcard has it and even WII -> DS fix and real time save.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 2, 2008)

I noticed the image in the OP link also has a USB pic, does that mean the 3rd gen will have usb support/built in memory too?


----------



## Rayder (Mar 3, 2008)

Since it's already showing firmwares 1.15 and 1.16, this leads me to believe that it will be EXACTLY like the R4 but with SDHC support.   Just a bit of microSD access changes to add SDHC support and that's it.  Probably the firmwares are interchangeable between the R4 and N5.   This will likely mean NO new features or changes other than the SD access abilities.

The name change from R4 to N5 could just be their way of sort of foiling all the flak R4 has been getting in the piracy crackdown rings.  They could just be like, "Huh? But we stopped making the R4.....what are you on about?  Shut-up!"


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I don't have a Slot 1 Card yet and I'm thinking of buying the EDGE anyway. 

Why would the R4 team make a 3rd version of the R4 with SDHC compatibility if the EDGE (made by the same team) already has that? I thought the EDGE would just be a spin off of the R4 cards.


----------



## Urza (Mar 3, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> All of you saying there are lots of carts that are better than R4 - not really. There are a couple, but I don't see the use in slow motion, and there aren't much other features besides that, except for Wii-DS connectivity (which hopefully will come on R4, they're taking their time though)
> *SCDS1*
> Slow-motion
> RTS
> ...


EDGE is not made by the same team. Stop spreading this silly rumour.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 3, 2008)

redoxlp said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have a Slot 1 Card yet and I'm thinking of buying the EDGE anyway.
> 
> Why would the R4 team make a 3rd version of the R4 with SDHC compatibility if the EDGE (made by the same team) already has that? I thought the EDGE would just be a spin off of the R4 cards.



Actually, it's a clone of CycloDS, not the R4. It just has similar interfaces. Also, get the EDGE. R4s are outdated, and they're starting to losing popularity. Also, it's made by a different team.


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 3, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> EDGE is not made by the same team. Stop spreading this silly rumour.



My apologies. I guess I was mislead by this page I bought my EDGE from.


----------



## ahtin (Mar 3, 2008)

no SDHC support for R4 in a short time la, they dont plan to do it


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 3, 2008)

ahtin said:
			
		

> no SDHC support for R4 in a short time la, they dont plan to do it



So this news in not true?


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 3, 2008)

I have my R4 since 1½ month, and I'm satisfied with it. If I need more space, I'll buy another 2 GB MicroSD card.


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 4, 2008)

So wait, whose the group that created the EDGE?


----------



## Rayder (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a REAL link to the SDHC version of the R4.  It's NOT called the N5, it's called the R4 v3.0.  This was two clicks further into the the OP's original link.






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PIWMN...ASIN=B000PIWMN0

I'm kinda on the fence about this card.  I have an original R4 (with the flaky spring) and it works fine and all, but I think I'd get one of the more feature-rich cards if I was to buy a new slot1.  Most likely the CycloDS.

But then I also think that since I already have all kinds of support files for my current R4 already saved away (utilities, skins, etc.), and assuming that the R4v3 is just the exact same card but with SDHC support (same firmware, skins, utilities), it might be in my best interests to just get the updated version instead of having to build up a whole new set of utilities for a different card.  And that would only be IF I was to buy another slot1, which I don't plan to do unless my current R4 pops its cookies.

The biggest strikes against the R4 is that it hasn't got a chip that can be flashed.  All firmware updates are just software loaders.  It also doesn't have any onboard memory space.  This prevents it from ever having some of the features the newer cards have (RTS, slow-mo, real-time cheat menu, etc.), so I can understand why some people don't like the R4 and feel it's archaic or inferior, but it does what I need it to do and it does it well enough to still remain a viable cart in the market.

Something the R4 (any version) does have going for it is proven support from the R4 team.  They have always come through with an update when a popular game doesn't work.  That, to me, is more important than a bunch of extra features.    At this point, the other cards seem to have good support too, but how long will that last?   With the R4, I can be fairly sure that support will continue in the future.

One thing that kinda puzzles me though.....why is it that that Yasu dude can fix certain cheats in the R4's cheat engine, but the R4 team hasn't fixed it themselves?  If Yasu can figure it out, it must not be THAT hard to implement in a loader update. WTF is that all about?


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 4, 2008)

there is no info on this from LEGIT sources.

i think there would be something on the r4's official website if this was real

it might be but why is it only an amazon.com link and a "picture" of the box

im going to be skeptical until someone gets there hands on it....


----------



## Spikey (Mar 4, 2008)

MacGnG said:
			
		

> there is no info on this from LEGIT sources.
> 
> i think there would be something on the r4's official website if this was real
> 
> ...


The future existence of this was already confirmed. I should know, being that it was announced in one of the episodes of the Tempcast. And the information on that was passed on from Costello who has ties to the R4 team. However, whether it's out yet or not is still unknown, but being how long it's been since the announcement, it's more than possible.


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 5, 2008)

yea but that link on amazon looks a bit sketchy to me.
and the "box" looks like a kid made it in paint.

and the N5's site is a blatant rip off of the r4 site,
they didnt even change the url in the top corner.

well its supposed to come out on the 10th so we will see


----------



## Pcload1etter (Mar 6, 2008)

The DSN5 is completely fake, check out the URL registration info:

[whois.dns.com.cn]
Domain Name.......... dsn5.com
Creation Date........ 2008-01-24 16:01:40
Registration Date.... 2008-01-24 16:01:40
Expiry Date.......... 2010-01-24 16:01:40
Organisation Name.... dsn5
Organisation Address. shenzhen guang don china
Organisation Address.
Organisation Address. Shenzhen
Organisation Address. 518100
Organisation Address. GD
Organisation Address. CN

Admin Name........... qiu qing
Admin Address........ shenzhen guang don china
Admin Address........
Admin Address........ Shenzhen
Admin Address........ 518100
Admin Address........ GD
Admin Address........ CN
Admin Email.......... [email protected]
Admin Phone.......... +86.75527810775
Admin Fax............ +86.75527823304

Tech Name............ qiu qing
Tech Address......... shenzhen guang don china
Tech Address.........
Tech Address......... Shenzhen
Tech Address......... 518100
Tech Address......... GD
Tech Address......... CN
Tech Email........... [email protected]
Tech Phone........... +86.75527810775
Tech Fax............. +86.75527823304

Bill Name............ qiu qing
Bill Address......... shenzhen guang don china
Bill Address.........
Bill Address......... Shenzhen     
Bill Address......... 518100    
Bill Address......... GD     
Bill Address......... CN   
Bill Email........... [email protected]
Bill Phone........... +86.75527810775
Bill Fax............. +86.75527823304
Name Server.......... ns1.dns.com.cn
Name Server.......... ns2.dns.com.cn

---------------------------------------------------------------------

[grs.hichina.com]
Domain Name ..................... r4ds.com
Name Server ..................... dns11.hichina.com
dns12.hichina.com
Registrant ID ................... hc285917850-cn
Registrant Name ................. ds r4
Registrant Organization ......... chen cyan
Registrant Address .............. sz
Registrant City ................. sz
Registrant Province/State ....... gd
Registrant Postal Code .......... 518000
Registrant Country Code ......... CN
Registrant Phone Number ......... +86.075500000000 - 
Registrant Fax .................. +86.075500000000 - 
Registrant Email ................ [email protected]
Billing ID ...................... hichina001-cn
Billing Name .................... hichina
Billing Organization ............ HiChina Web Solutions Limited
Billing Address ................. 3/F., HiChina Mansion
No.27 Gulouwai Avenue
Dongcheng District
Billing City .................... Beijing
Billing Province/State .......... Beijing
Billing Postal Code ............. 100011
Billing Country Code ............ CN
Billing Phone Number ............ +86.01064242299 - 
Billing Fax ..................... +86.01064258796 - 
Billing Email ................... [email protected]
Technical ID .................... hichina001-cn
Technical Name .................. hichina
Technical Organization .......... HiChina Web Solutions Limited
Technical Address ............... 3/F., HiChina Mansion
No.27 Gulouwai Avenue
Dongcheng District
Technical City .................. Beijing
Technical Province/State ........ Beijing
Technical Postal Code ........... 100011
Technical Country Code .......... CN
Technical Phone Number .......... +86.01064242299 - 
Technical Fax ................... +86.01064258796 - 
Technical Email ................. [email protected]
Administrative ID ............... hc353478842-cn
Administrative Name ............. ds r4
Administrative Organization ..... r4ds
Administrative Address .......... sz
Administrative City ............. sz
Administrative Province/State ... gd
Administrative Postal Code ...... 518000
Administrative Country Code ..... CN
Administrative Phone Number ..... +86.07550000000 - 
Administrative Fax .............. +86.07550000000 - 
Administrative Email ............ [email protected]
Expiration Date ................. 2011-09-30 08:14:56

----

I'm a firm believer in keeping it simple. I have a M3 Real and the R4 (no spring) and frankly prefer the simpler interface of the R4. I heard the CycloDS was too unreliable and too be honest, I just want to play games, and I don't want to spend time jumping through menus and superfluous settings. Not to mention the team is super quick on releasing updates. If they release a SDHC version I will definitely pick one up.


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 6, 2008)

knew it


----------



## Defiance (Mar 8, 2008)

Wait, was there a second generation R4?


----------



## Urza (Mar 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Wait, was there a second generation R4?


The springless model.


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 9, 2008)

It is now available for sale, and it seems that the Digital Gaming International Trading Inc. has stopped selling the EDGE DS to sell this item. Well, I'm glad I got my EDGE before they stopped selling it...$10 cheaper too. 

So if anyone plans on getting this or did get this, please do and tell us about it!


----------



## cubin' (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome for people who want more space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My original R4 is still going strong..no problems with it and 512mb of space is plenty for me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 9, 2008)

HOLD IT!!
If u look at the comment dated 8 march it mentions
http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B0013...howViewpoints=1
U can see on the cons of "this version" that
"As of this writing only supports up to 4 Gig Micro SD cards" and also for the pros it says
"Comes with a Micro SD USB cardreader" and not MicroSDHC card reader
And thus it seems likely that it is not that updated to support 8gb or it's something other than what is being said
That clearly contradicts with the earlier claims


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 9, 2008)

why isnt the REAL R4 team selling it???


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 10, 2008)

Not sure. I think they just find out how to make the new chip and then find some factory in China to mass produce it.

and shakirmoledina has been playing too much Phoenix Wright.


----------



## philthy (Mar 10, 2008)

Any updates on the new R4?


----------



## Urza (Mar 10, 2008)

philthy said:
			
		

> Any updates on the new R4?


It doesn't exist.


----------



## Pcload1etter (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you have any source info on this? I sent an email to the R4 team, but no dice.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 11, 2008)

Unofficial leads to lies. LIES I TELL YOU LIES.
Fake resources/no resources


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 11, 2008)

some guy just made up some "news" so lots of people would buy whatever junk he is selling on amazon.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 11, 2008)

JUST AS PLANNED.


----------



## redoxlp (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleh, I bought my EDGE ds from Digital Gaming International Trading Inc. 

Really, though, they have good service and my item came in a mere 2 days. That's why I thought I could trust them. (and the shipping was from NY to CA with standard)


----------



## MystikEkoez (Mar 11, 2008)

What? There was a second generation R4? o_o
I stockpiled 10 first gen R4's when I was in Hong Kong for like 10 bucks each. There isn't enough incentive to make a switch for me and my friends.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> What? There was a second generation R4? o_o


Like I already said, the second gen R4s are the springless ones.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Mar 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> MystikEkoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the clarification. Didn't really see that in the huge mass of pointless posts.


----------

